

Hackers Take Down the Most Wired Country in Europe - jamiequint
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/15-09/ff_estonia

======
toffer
Bruce Schneier suggests that this article is a little too sensationalist:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/08/cyberwar_in_es...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2007/08/cyberwar_in_est.html)

------
kirubakaran
WE refer to them as 'hackers' too? :-(

~~~
brlewis
I think innovative and exploratory cracking can properly be called hacking,
but this article refers to the crackers in question as "script kiddies," ergo
not hackers.

~~~
kirubakaran
Yeah. Journalists seem to have done a really good job of tainting the word
'hacker' that even the submission-titles here show the effect.

